# Verbindung zu einer Access Datenbank per Eclipse oder Intellij



## PaulDo (12. Jan 2021)

Hallo, ich erhalte bei dem Versuch eine Verbindung von Eclipse zu einer Access Datenbank herzustellen folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Error: Driver returned a null connection: [name=Seminarverwaltung (MS Access), username=, password=****, connect= jdbc:ucanaccess:// C:/JavaDB/work/Kapitel/db.accdb;showSchema=true, driver=name: null, type: GENERIC, className: net.ucanaccess.jdbc.UcanaccessDriver, version: null, jarFileNames: [C:\Users\Name\UCanAcces\UCanAccess-5.0.1-bin\UCanAccess-5.0.1.bin\ucanaccess-5.0.1.jar, C:\Users\Name\UCanAcces\UCanAccess-5.0.1-bin\UCanAccess-5.0.1.bin\lib\commons-lang3-3.8.1.jar, C:\Users\Name\UCanAcces\UCanAccess-5.0.1-bin\UCanAccess-5.0.1.bin\lib\commons-logging-1.2.jar, C:\Users\Name\UCanAcces\UCanAccess-5.0.1-bin\UCanAccess-5.0.1.bin\lib\hsqldb-2.5.0.jar, C:\Users\Name\UCanAcces\UCanAccess-5.0.1-bin\UCanAccess-5.0.1.bin\lib\jackcess-3.0.1.jar]]".


Wo liegt der Fehler? QuantumDB, ERMaster und UCanAccess-5.0.1 sind installiert. Wie funktioniert eine Anbindung bei Intellij (kostenfreie Version)?


----------

